# North Carolina!!!!



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

They're the only team acting like a #1 should, what a beating they put on Iowa State, just beautiful, this is their year baby!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Washington and Illinois also played the part of #1 seed well yesterday.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Washington and Illinois also played the part of #1 seed well yesterday.



:yes: beating up on the powerless I love it, that's what a #1 should do


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I love how everyone bashes what the Huskies and Illini are doing because they are playing "low seeds they should beat" and not looking "unstoppable" like a certain team.. They are doing what they are suppose to do as is Carolina.. 

This aint no beauty contest but if it was Carolina would win hands down for the most blowouts :clap:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm kinda hopin it's UNC-Illinois. I think it's quite clear (as it has been most of the season) that those teams are the best in all the land. UNC's playing at another level right now - doesn't matter who they're playing. Marvin Williams has really stepped things up.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Villanova will be a tough match for NC but they should be able to beat them if they keep the TO's to a minimum.

Go Heels!!!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Theyre making my Syracuse bracket look good


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I still think that Illinois is the favorite to win it all.

If not them I like UNC and Washington to battle it out.

But heck I must say that my bracket exploded the first round.

How did everyone else do ? To me this has been a tournament of big time suprises and upsets so far. So I wouldnt be too suprised if that trend continues.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah they going to win it all im sure of it. I've got it all planned out already. 

I've already asked asked April 4th off from work already(championship game day) . I've got the blank tape to record the game on once we win it all. I've got my credit card ready to order the SI package they do after a team wins a championship(like the patriots,USC etc.) I've got my Ice Houses lined up and
and a new couch to watch sit on while I watch the game on my big screen. I've got all my Tar Heel friends coming over. It's gonna be a great day. I've been waiting 12 yrs for this.


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> I've got my Ice Houses lined up


True UNC fan there. Make sure those pickled pigs feet are ready too.







(I grew up in Fayettville, I can make fun of NC).


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Im The One said:


> Yeah they going to win it all im sure of it. I've got it all planned out already.
> 
> I've already asked asked April 4th off from work already(championship game day) . I've got the blank tape to record the game on once we win it all. I've got my credit card ready to order the SI package they do after a team wins a championship(like the patriots,USC etc.) I've got my Ice Houses lined up and
> and a new couch to watch sit on while I watch the game on my big screen. I've got all my Tar Heel friends coming over. It's gonna be a great day. I've been waiting 12 yrs for this.


Kentucky 2003
Duke 2002
Duke 1999
Kansas 1997
UNLV 1992


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> I love how everyone bashes what the Huskies and Illini are doing because they are playing "low seeds they should beat" and not looking "unstoppable" like a certain team.. They are doing what they are suppose to do as is Carolina..
> 
> This aint no beauty contest but if it was Carolina would win hands down for the most blowouts :clap:


the guy before you wasnt bashing them. although it looked like sarcasm it wasnt. and where did you get "everyone" from? And people may also not be as high on illinois because they did not blow out their 16th seed.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

A UNC-Duke Final 4 game would be unbelievable.

But the way Duke is playing right now, it probably won't happen.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

The Truth said:


> A UNC-Duke Final 4 game would be unbelievable.
> 
> But the way Duke is playing right now, it probably won't happen.


That would be horrible for the rivalry, IMO. Although if it happens, that means UNC made it to the final four which is always a good thing.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

vadimivich said:


> True UNC fan there. Make sure those pickled pigs feet are ready too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :sour: I dont eat any country stuff like that.
Im not from the South even though I live in Fayetteville.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Kentucky 2003
> Duke 2002
> Duke 1999
> Kansas 1997
> UNLV 1992



Point?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

They're all teams that should have won it all just like Carolina this year. Man that Duke 2002 team was good too, and Jason Williams' inability to shoot freethrows cost me my pool. But even so it was great to see Indiana knock them out. I'm sure watching the undefeated Runnin' Rebels go down was pretty cool too especially since they were being paid.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Im The One said:


> Yeah they going to win it all im sure of it. I've got it all planned out already.
> 
> I've already asked asked April 4th off from work already(championship game day) . I've got the blank tape to record the game on once we win it all. I've got my credit card ready to order the SI package they do after a team wins a championship(like the patriots,USC etc.) I've got my Ice Houses lined up and
> and a new couch to watch sit on while I watch the game on my big screen. I've got all my Tar Heel friends coming over. It's gonna be a great day. I've been waiting 12 yrs for this.



I would like to point out my brillance in the post I posted on 3-21, and also I want to take this time to bask in my own glory. I told you I had it all planned out and it went down exactly like that. I'm bout to go order my SI package now.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Congrats (insert idiot emoticon)


----------

